

Google ignores periods in email addresses - markcmyers
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/08/01/dots_in_gmail_addresses_what_happens_if_you_leave_out_the_period.html

======
3825
Dots do matter in one key area: your login. People who you have not talked to
do not necessarily know where the dots are and although this is nothing
compared to the two-factor auth that Google offers, I think it is still a
small deterrent.

